# Apalachicola Flathead Tournament Results



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We had a tough night fishing the Apalachicola River last night in the Liberty County Sr Citizens Flathead Catfish Tournament. Upon fishing rough conditions with a bright full moon and higher than normal river, we did manage to get a good flat. He weighed in at 21.4lbs which put us on the leader board with 4th place, but we got knocked off in the final hour of weigh in. Needless to say, we missed a paycheck by 1/4 of a pound. 

Video of the flat is soon to come. Gotta knock out some finals first.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work Tyler & i know what it feels like to get bumped off the $.
catch 'em up.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job skiff!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job man, nice fish!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good job!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought all the crap talkers were fishing this to see who the biggest man was, what happened?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! Nice Catfish!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Video is up now.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice flathead brother and good video to. I wish I could have made it, maybe next time ill be able to go with you.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Nice flathead brother and good video to. I wish I could have made it, maybe next time ill be able to go with you.


Somewhere around the beginning of June me, you , and chris need to all hit the water one night on the apalach


----------

